# BSN (brand spanky new)



## A100HVA (Oct 26, 2007)

let's start a thread of member's rides that are new
here's mine:





2007 gmc yukon 6.2 AWD


----------



## PA Plumber (Oct 26, 2007)

That ride looks okay, but it's not broken in. No dent in the bumper, no briar scratches, way to clean, and have you pulled a farm disk to work a 1 1/2 acre food plot with it yet?

I could post mine, but I don't want all the deerhunter/firewood cutter/truck farmer types to get all jealous.

And yes, there is a pretty good size ding in the right rear fender/light post, where a small tree jumped out in my path. The smaller trees are a lot quicker than the big ones!:monkey:


----------



## Peacock (Oct 26, 2007)

So it's a Denali.....the L92 is a bad mofo engine. How do you like the 6L80 transmission?

I love the interior, we've got the same basic design in our '07 Avalanche.

Believe it or not, but this is the best pic I have of ours on the computer:


----------



## A100HVA (Oct 26, 2007)

everything seems ok so far.only time will tell!


----------



## MikeInParadise (Oct 28, 2007)

Wife's 2008 Toyota Matrix on very rare visit out at the cabin at the woodlot yesterday. (Rare cause I am not allowed to get her car dirty!)






The leaves yesterday.


----------



## Jumper (Nov 4, 2007)

2007 Dodge 2500 Hemi 4x4, my work truck. It really needs a wash; roads are a little mucky round here.

Nice truck, but feeding 345 thirsty ponies would put a real dent in my pocket if it was mine......14.7 mpg coming up here today from Fort McMurray at a steady 100 km/hr.


----------

